# Treatment Free in NJ



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

We heard from NOFA NJ yesterday....10 are signed up, with a few more that plan to. I'm working on the curriculum/handout today. It really is a pleasure to work with an organization that takes care of logistics and registration....leaving us to deal only with the program!



deknow


----------

